# Need tips /ideas for cabinet doors



## MERCUNO (Mar 12, 2013)

My wife priced cabinets while I was at work and I was expecting an estimate when I got home. However, when I arrived there was a brand new table saw, dado set and ridgid laminate router. Guess it was too much. 

Soooo, I said all that to say this...

I plan on using poplar. I was thinking of using the dado blade to make the connection between stiles and rails. Can i run the router inside of the completes frame to get something fancy on the inside and outside edges of the frame or will the 1/4" of material above the slot not really be enough to do anything with. ??

I want to build a table to mount the router to so I could get the bits for the stiles and rails but do not know what kind to get??

I was also thinking of using 1/4 plywood for the panel and gluing or nailing?? some more smaller trim inside of that. 


I need ideas and pictures of something that is super fancy and easy for a very mechanically inclined beginner. I am a welder by trade and build barns on the side so I am not like a greenhorn rookie but I have a lot of pressure when it comes to something people will look at and touch everyday. 

happy to have found this forum. thanks for any help


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it would be a lot easier on you to purchase a tongue and groove set for your router. That way everything will be a consistant size. Sometimes when you tennon rails with a dado set a slight variation in thickness of the wood can make the tennon either too thick or too thin.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

First, I agree with poplar for the rails and stiles if you are going to paint the doors. You can use plywood for the panels but if you paint the doors the grain on most plywood is going to be visible through many layers of paint. One option is to use particle board or MDF for the panels to prevent this. You can actually cut the grooves and the tenons using a tablesaw and it will be very adequate, but a rail and stile bit set gives you the opportunity to add some flair to the doors. If you don't want to go that route, you can add some molding to the inside of the rails and stiles after the door is assembled. There are lots and lots of videos on youtube. Watch some videos until you are comfortable with whichever approach you are going to take. Before long you will be an expert. You may even decide to build some raised panel doors. You can do that on the table saw, too. Don't tell your wife. We don't want her getting the idea that she didn't need to buy the router.


----------

